# Nominate SI's next VET member!!!!!



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

We are getting close to 400 so as promised 1 vet per 100 members up to 500... after 500 will be 1 vet per every 200 new and may be raised further as we grow. I do not want a bunch of vets !  


 So here it is fellas, nominate up to 3 people each... after the nomination thread runs a few days I will put up a vote thread with the names!!

 Good luck since there are so many here who deserve the title!

 Remember that the vet tag is the highest honor and status anyone can reach on SI. since these guys are elected by their fellow members it count so much more!!

 My 3 picks

 Bullseye, Brother Bundy, DFeaton


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout
Bullseye  
Brother Bundy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm gonna have to think on this one...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

Im no vet but thank u for thinking of me means alot thanks, bulls,cash or DF would make a better choice.You guys will always live in my soul TOGETHER FOREVER T.F. LOVE BABY


----------



## Jada (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout, colt and Bullseye


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

I love everyone here, but I don't need 3 nominations.  I'm going to nominate Cashout.  Nothing against anyone else but he is an encyclopedia of knowledge on food, training, and gear.  And in my experience is a nice guy and willing to help.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with Hurt. Since cash joined up there's absolutely no question who should be the next Vet. He's a Veteran in every since of the word. Training, diet, AAS, TRT, and competing. Out of everyone I've met on the boards there's 5 guys I trust thier word with anything about this lifestyle. If they say do something this way I listen. I never feel a need to get a second opinion. Never second guessed. Those are User, Zeek, Cobra, Det-oak, and Cashout. My 3 nominations are Cashout, Cashout, and Cashout.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

those that want to nominate just 1 person is ok too, your call up to you. But plz don't be too pushy in who others should pick > If I were that way we wouldn't even have an election, would just be me picking guys and we don't do things that way here so let everyone have an opportunity to nominate the 3 or 1 person they would like to have the title!

 No doubt about cashout being a vet, tag or no tag he is what he is and it is quite obvious but keep in mind there are other guys that have been paying their dues helping etc for months now. Just keep your mind on the whole pic, cashout is good in my book but so are others is my point.

 let me explain my old man thinking more to you all. I set that all can nominate 3 because it also recognize other guys! whether they do or don't win vet this time it shows that what they do is not going unnoticed! being nominated for vet is a great honor here on SI, winning vet is a great honor also.  

 Sorry if I ramble but try to let you fellas know what the old geezer is thinking and why things are done in a certain way... carry on


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> those that want to nominate just 1 person is ok too, your call up to you. But plz don't be too pushy in who others should pick > If I were that way we wouldn't even have an election, would just be me picking guys and we don't do things that way here so let everyone have an opportunity to nominate the 3 or 1 person they would like to have the title!
> 
> No doubt about cashout being a vet, tag or no tag he is what he is and it is quite obvious but keep in mind there are other guys that have been paying their dues helping etc for months now. Just keep your mind on the whole pic, cashout is good in my book but so are others is my point.
> 
> ...



I understand exactly Zeek, so I nominate in no particular order:

BULLSEYE
COLT
CASHOUT


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 14, 2012)

Great time has arrived in our family here and I`m more than happy to put my nominess now:
Bullseye , Dfeaton and Cashout

Keep in mind my selection will be one out this 3 members, there are a few more guys to deserve to be at least be on this vote for Vet tag. I know for some of you Cashout is #1 guy cause experience and knowledge but IMO Bullseye is a member with a carisma, experience,love for the board and his members, passion for our lifestyle  and my list can keep going on. He was nominated last time and came close right behind Getsome on votes. Yes this is my option and for those who see and got my point Bullseye should be the one who get VET tag. Sorry of this looks like a plitical campaing lol..


----------



## JOMO (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I understand exactly Zeek, so I nominate in no particular order:
> 
> BULLSEYE
> COLT
> CASHOUT



BAM!! My choices also in exact order. 

We are growing quick, didn't think another one of these threads would be up so quick!


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I am honored for the mention guys.  I'm just happy to be a part of this board and will contribute anyway that I can.  You are all a great bunch.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2012)

Cash, bullseye, df!!!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! Just clicked on this thread and, like, Dfeaton, I'm honored and humbled to be mentioned in this capacity.

I've enjoyed my time here so far because there are plenty of guys here, unlike the place I abandoned in April, that are thoughtful and practical in their approach to this lifestyle. 

So again, I am honored to be listed among the other guys mentioned in this thread.

Thank you all.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I am honored for the mention guys.  I'm just happy to be a part of this board and will contribute anyway that I can.  You are all a great bunch.





Cashout said:


> Wow! Just clicked on this thread and, like, Dfeaton, I'm honored and humbled to be mentioned in this capacity.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time here so far because there are plenty of guys here, unlike the place I abandoned in April, that are thoughtful and practical in their approach to this lifestyle.
> 
> ...



 both of these guys show one important quality of an SI vet

 Class!!!

 and they both have an abundance of it!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Wow! Just clicked on this thread and, like, Dfeaton, I'm honored and humbled to be mentioned in this capacity.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time here so far because there are plenty of guys here, unlike the place I abandoned in April, that are thoughtful and practical in their approach to this lifestyle.
> 
> ...



^^^^ This guy 

My bro BULLSEYE has been MIA or I just haven't seen him for a while but I miss him and would vote him too

CASH
B.E.F.

I can't think of a 3rd ATM


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I love everyone here, but I don't need 3 nominations.  I'm going to nominate Cashout.  Nothing against anyone else but he is an encyclopedia of knowledge on food, training, and gear.  And in my experience is a nice guy and willing to help.



Exactly what I was thinking.  I'm glad Hurt came out with it first.  There are another 2 or 3 that I think would make great mods...but giving the Big Cheese 3 names doesn't help him narrow things down as well. Besides, I'm sure we'll be nominating more in the near future. 

Though his 18%BF comment did sting a bit....:l   =))


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout
lulu
lulu


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Wow! Just clicked on this thread and, like, Dfeaton, I'm honored and humbled to be mentioned in this capacity.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time here so far because there are plenty of guys here, unlike the place I abandoned in April, that are thoughtful and practical in their approach to this lifestyle.
> 
> ...


We're honored to have a very smart, respectful guy like you. Any board could use a guy like you. We are just happy to have your input on issues. The hrt/trt are happy to have to to for how you know a lot of the ins and outs of protocols. I'm fairly new to this game, and i look foward to learning a lot more from you. We don't have a ton of members here, but the quality of guys here out numbers any site I'm on. I'm just glad to be a part of it let alone be the after 10 Homo chat mod. Lol. I try to do my part and bring respectful guys, as well as keep order. Now you knowledgeable guys have to teach me more about this business. One thing I've learned so far is you can never know enough in this game. To much info to little time. You only live once but make sure you live is healthy and is long as possible.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout gets my vote


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Cashout gets my vote



 hey you this is a nomination thread!!! and what happened to nominating yourself like last time!! I was counting on you doing that ;(


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> let me explain my old man thinking more to you all. I set that all can nominate 3 because it also recognize other guys! whether they do or don't win vet this time it shows that what they do is not going unnoticed! being nominated for vet is a great honor here on SI, winning vet is a great honor also.



Excellent point.  Wish I had thought of it this way before I posted.  But goodness, I don't know anyone on this board and already give props to so many it's hard for me to even come up with just three.  Very glad I found this place.  I was bummed out completely when I couldn't find my old board...and then found out there may have been some key reputations go south a few years back.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

wow guys,im speechless once again,this means alot to be nominated again for this title,as Andro spoke ive been on/off alot lately,but things are slowing down and ive getting more time,so if by chance i get elected,dont worry all i will be here,and i will be here if i dont get it as well,i just love trying to help people and keep them from making mistakes that could hurt them now and in the future

I nominate

Dfeaton
Colt
Cashout


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you guys for your nominations. I don't consider myself a Veteran by any means. It means alot that some of you put me in that category.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Thank you guys for your nominations. I don't consider myself a Veteran by any means. It means alot that some of you put me in that category.


you are to me brother,you've helped me alot!!!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 15, 2012)

Bullseye, Cashout, DFeaton


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 15, 2012)

Cashout
Bullseye
Dfeaton


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

It sucks that i don't pay more attention to who is giving the advice and what not when i read threads, i really just remember names of ppl who i have conversations with personally on a thread.

But if i had to go with some one i would agree with Big Herm, when he listed COLT

And i second Dfeaton also because he gives solid advice.

Both have given me solid advice and know what they are talking about. Give me solid advice when i have asked questions in threads. I'm sorry that i can't be of much more help. But everyone else i would nominate is either a Moderator or already a vet lol

So yeah i would second *COLT *as a nominee

And i would also second *Dfeaton *as a nominee

One last edit to add a nominee.

I havn't really heard a lot from this person, but the past week or so he has gave me some solid advice. Don't know him that well, but since it seems as tho others that I know and respect are nominating him than he must know his shit as i presume. 

So my third nominee would have to be *BULLSEYE*

Good luck fellas, and like i said everyone else that I would nominate off the ToP of my head is a Vet already or a fucking MODERATOR LOL! Good luck again fellas

ps- feel free to nominate me...i've tried a whole three different types of steroids!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 15, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Great time has arrived in our family here and I`m more than happy to put my nominess now:
> Bullseye , Dfeaton and Cashout
> 
> Keep in mind my selection will be one out this 3 members, there are a few more guys to deserve to be at least be on this vote for Vet tag. I know for some of you Cashout is #1 guy cause experience and knowledge but IMO Bullseye is a member with a carisma, experience,love for the board and his members, passion for our lifestyle  and my list can keep going on. He was nominated last time and came close right behind Getsome on votes. Yes this is my option and for those who see and got my point Bullseye should be the one who get VET tag. Sorry of this looks like a plitical campaing lol..


i am with pikiki


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

it seems like everyone agrees on the same three ppl almost, this is gonna be a tuff one for the mods lol


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> it seems like everyone agrees on the same three ppl almost, this is gonna be a tuff one for the mods lol



 The mods do not decide who the vet is bro!  We first nominate the vets as a board and then we elect them as a board.

 Mods can vote 1 time like everyone else but this is all about the members recognizing who they think should be honored with a very elite title around here.

 The SI et title is the highest honor possible on this board because it is an earned title bestowed upon you by your own fellow members!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

so u nominate...and then everyone just voted and the mods count up the votes to see who won? thats how it works? so everyone who is nominated is going to be voted on, correct? or does someone have to second that nomination, in order for them to be voted on? never paid attention to this the past times


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 15, 2012)

everyone named is listed, then votes are cast.

Bullseye, Cashout, Mill Girl


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> hey you this is a nomination thread!!! and what happened to nominating yourself like last time!! I was counting on you doing that ;(



You can nominate yourself? Seems like it would go against the classiness factor discussed earlier lol


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> You can nominate yourself? Seems like it would go against the classiness factor discussed earlier lol



 It probably would not do you a whole lot of good in terms of getting your fellow members to back it and vote for you but It is allowed lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

When the voting thread will be open? cause ther are few members redeploying this next 4-5 days. Just want to put this out so we get a chance to vote as well.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

I will put the vote thread up  tomorrow night!!

 So get those nominations in fellas!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> everyone named is listed, then votes are cast.
> 
> Bullseye, Cashout, Mill Girl



w00t w00t brad nominated me, MG is happy < :>


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bullseye Bullseye Bullseye all the way!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't know you well enough to nominate any of you ... yet.
I hope that there will be other votes in a few months because I'd love to see rowdybrad being nominated as well as a few others who are posting here every day trying to help people -- and that's what a vet should do: helping others by sharing his experience and knowledge.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2012)

Brad is Def a good choice as well. He has all the requirements, participates in cocktalk, great wisdom for the trt/hrt crowd, and is a good guy.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 15, 2012)

Zeek said:


> It probably would not do you a whole lot of good in terms of getting your fellow members to back it and vote for you but It is allowed lol



Lol yeah my thoughts exactly. Most of the bro's here don't seem like the type honestly.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bullseye, cashout and milligirl....good luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2012)

Bullseye is my horse in this race... I'm certain he deserves it...

I wish Zeek wasn't such a hard ass stubborn old bastid cause a handful or more of you guys deserve it


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bullseye is my horse in this race... I'm certain he deserves it...
> 
> I wish Zeek wasn't such a hard ass stubborn old bastid cause a handful or more of you guys deserve it



 hey now!!  I already caved in bro, top two guys with the most votes get vet tags!!

 Trust me I got plenty  of PM's about wanting more than 1 vet now so since I always say it, time to  back up with action my words.


 I do not run this site the members do!!!!

 They want two vets right now, they get two vets!!

 personally I am against it  lol but this is our site!! not my site


----------

